# Ambrosial Nectar



## Sardara123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Word of God  is  the Ambrosial Nectar.

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):

Siree Raag, First Mehl:
O Nanak, the Boat of Truth will ferry you across; contemplate the Guru.
Some come, and some go; they are totally filled with egotism.
Through stubborn-mindedness, the intellect is drowned; one who becomes Gurmukh and truthful is saved. ||1||
Without the Guru, how can anyone swim across to find peace?
As it pleases You, Lord, You save me. There is no other for me at all. ||1||Pause||
In front of me, I see the jungle burning; behind me, I see green plants sprouting.
We shall merge into the One from whom we came. The True One is pervading each and every heart.
He Himself unites us in Union with Himself; the True Mansion of His Presence is close at hand. ||2||
With each and every breath, I dwell upon You; I shall never forget You.
The more the Lord and Master dwells within the mind, the more the Gurmukh drinks in the Ambrosial Nectar.
Mind and body are Yours; You are my Master. Please rid me of my pride, and let me merge with You. ||3||
The One who formed this universe created the creation of the three worlds.
The Gurmukh knows the Divine Light, while the foolish self-willed manmukh gropes around in the darkness.
One who sees that Light within each and every heart understands the Essence of the Guru's Teachings. ||4||
Those who understand are Gurmukh; recognize and applaud them.
They meet and merge with the True One. They become the Radiant Manifestation of the Excellence of the True One.
O Nanak, they are contented with the Naam, the Name of the Lord. They offer their bodies and souls to God. ||5||16||
source:SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):

ArQ:- hy nwnk! (sMswr iek AQwh smuMdr hY) jy gurU dI is`iKAw au~qy qur ky ismrn dI byVI bxw leIey qW (ies sMswr smuMdr qoN) pwr lµG skIdw hY [ pr AnykW hI AhMkwrI jIv hn (jo AwpxI hI Akl dy mwx ivc rih ky kurwhy pY ky) jMmdy hn qy mrdy hn (jnm mrn dy gyV ivc pey rihMdy hn) AwpxI Akl dy hT qy quirAW (sMswr-smuMdr dy ivkwrW ivc) fu`bIdw hI hY [ jo mnu`K gurU dy rwh auqy qurdw hY aus nUµ prmwqmw pwr lµGw lYNdw hY [1[
gurU dI srn qoN ibnw nwh hI (ies sMswr-smuMdr qoN) pwr lµG skIdw hY, nwh hI Awqmk Anµd imldw hY [ (ies vwsqy, hy mn! pRBU-dr qy Ardws kr qy AwK—hy pRBU!) ijvyN ho sky qUM mYƒ (gurU dI srn ivc) r`K, (ies sMswr-smuMdr ivcoN pwr lµGx vwsqy) mYnUµ koeI hor (Awsrw) nhIN su`Jdw [1[rhwau[
(jgq iek jMgl smwn hY ijs ivc A`gy A`gy qW A`g lgI hoeI hY jo ply hoey v`fy v`fy ru`KW nUµ swVdI jWdI hY; qy ip`Cy ip`Cy nvyN koml bUty au~gdy jw rhy hn), ip`Cy ip`Cy nvyN koml bwl jMmdy Aw rhy hn [ ijs prmwqmw qoN ieh jgq pYdw huMdw jWdw hY, ausy (dy hukm) Anuswr nws BI huMdw rihMdw hY [ qy, auh sdw-iQr pRBU hryk srIr ivc nkw-nk mOjUd hY [ hy pRBU! qUM Awp hI jIvW nUµ Awpxy crnW ivc joVdw hYN, qUM Awp hI Awpxy sdw-iQr mhl ivc hzUrI ivc r`Kdw hYN [2[
(hy pRBU! imhr kr) mYN hryk swh dy nwl qYnUµ Xwd krdw rhW, qYnUµ kdy vI nwh BulwvW [ (hy BweI! jy mwlk-pRBU dI imhr hovy qW) gurU dI srn pY ky ijauN ijauN (auh) mwlk (myry) mn ivc itikAw rhy, mYN Awqmk jIvn dyx vwlw (aus dw) nwm-jl pINdw rhW [ (hy pRBU! myrw) mn (myrw) qn qyrw hI idqw hoieAw hY, qUM hI (myrw) mwlk hYN [ (imhr kr, mYN Awpxy AMdroN) AhMkwr dUr kr ky (qyrI Xwd ivc) lIn rhW [3[
ijs (joiq-srUp pRBU) ny ieh jgq pYdw kIqw hY, ieh iqRBvxI srUp bxwieAw hY, gurU dI srn ipAW aus joiq nwl sWJ bxweI jw skdI hY, pr Awpxy mn dy ip`Cy qurn vwly mnu`K nUµ ieh joiq nhIN id`sdI, aus ƒ) Awqmk hnyrw hI hnyrw hY [ (BwvyN) r`bI joiq iek-rs hryk srIr ivc ivAwpk hY, (pr) gurU dI mq ilAW hI (ieh) AslIAq smJI jw skdI hY [
ijnHW mnu`KW ny gurU dI srn pY ky srb-ivAwpI joiq nwl sWJ pw leI, auhnW nUµ SwbwSy imldI hY, auh sdw-iQr pRBU nwl iek-imk ho jWdy hn, sdw-iQr pRBU dy gux auhnW ivc au~GV AwauNdy hn [ hy nwnk! nwm ivc juV ky auh mnu`K Awqmk SWqI mwxdy hn, auh AwpxI ijMd Awpxw srIr pRBU dy hvwly krI r`Kdy hn [5[16[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0020.html

Guru Shabad:
isrIrwgu mhlw 1 ]
nwnk byVI sc kI qrIAY gur vIcwir ]
ieik Awvih ieik jwvhI pUir Bry AhMkwir ]
mnhiT mqI bUfIAY gurmuiK scu su qwir ]1]
gur ibnu ikau qrIAY suKu hoie ]
ijau BwvY iqau rwKu qU mY Avru n dUjw koie ]1] rhwau ]
AwgY dyKau fau jlY pwCY hirE AMgUru ]
ijs qy aupjY iqs qy ibnsY Git Git scu BrpUir ]
Awpy myil imlwvhI swcY mhil hdUir ]2]
swih swih quJu sMmlw kdy n ivswryau ]
ijau ijau swhbu min vsY gurmuiK AMimRqu pyau ]
mnu qnu qyrw qU DxI grbu invwir smyau ]3]
ijin eyhu jgqu aupwieAw iqRBvxu kir Awkwru ]
gurmuiK cwnxu jwxIAY mnmuiK mugDu gubwru ]
Git Git joiq inrMqrI bUJY gurmiq swru ]4]
gurmuiK ijnI jwixAw iqn kIcY swbwis ]
scy syqI ril imly scy gux prgwis ]
nwnk nwim sMqoKIAw jIau ipMfu pRB pwis ]5]16]


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 8, 2008)

To taste the nectar one has to become a Gurmukh.

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):

Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
The self-willed manmukh performs religious rituals, like the unwanted bride decorating her body.
Her Husband Lord does not come to her bed; day after day, she grows more and more miserable.
She does not attain the Mansion of His Presence; she does not find the door to His House. ||1||
O Siblings of Destiny, meditate on the Naam with one-pointed mind.
Remain united with the Society of the Saints; chant the Name of the Lord, and find peace. ||1||Pause||
The Gurmukh is the happy and pure soul-bride forever. She keeps her Husband Lord enshrined within her heart.
Her speech is sweet, and her way of life is humble. She enjoys the Bed of her Husband Lord.
The happy and pure soul-bride is noble; she has infinite love for the Guru. ||2||
By perfect good fortune, one meets the True Guru, when one's destiny is awakened.
Suffering and doubt are cut out from within, and peace is obtained.
One who walks in harmony with the Guru's Will shall not suffer in pain. ||3||
The Amrit, the Ambrosial Nectar, is in the Guru's Will. With intuitive ease, it is obtained.
Those who are destined to have it, drink it in; their egotism is eradicated from within.
O Nanak, the Gurmukh meditates on the Naam, and is united with the True Lord. ||4||13||46||
source:SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):


ArQ:- hy BweI! iekwgR-mn ho ky prwmqmw dw nwm ismr [ jyhVw mnu`K swD sMgiq ivc itikAw rihMdw hY auh prmwqmw dw nwm ismr ky suK mwxdw hY [1[
Awpxy mn dy ip`Cy qurn vwly mnu`K dy (Dwrimk) kMm kmwxy ieauN hn ijvyN koeI Cu`tV iesqRI (Awpxy) srIr au~qy isMgwr krdI hY [ aus dw pqI (aus dI) syj ayuqy (kdy) nhIN AwauNdw, auh ivArQ isMgwr kr ky) sdw ^uAwr huMdI hY [ (iesy qrHW mnmuK mnu`K ivKwey dy Dwrimk kMmW nwl) pRBU-pqI dI hzUrI nhIN pRwpq kr skdw, aus nUµ pRBU dw dr-Gr nhIN id`sdw [1[
sdw gurU dy snmuK rihx vwly mnu`K suhwgxW (vWg) hn, auh pRBU-pqI nUµ Awpxy ihrdy ivc vsweI r`Kdy hn, auh (sBnW nwl) im`Ty bol boldy hn, inaUN ky qurdy hn (grIbI suBwv vwly huMdy hn), auhnW dy ihrdy-syj nUµ pRBU-pqI mwxdw hY [ ijnHW mnu`KW ny gurU dw Aqu`t ipAwr (Awpxy ihrdy ivc vswieAw hY) auh auhnW suhwgxW vWg hn ijnHW soBw K`tI hY [2[
jdoN iksy mnu`K dw Bwg jwg pey, qW v`fI iksmq nwl aus nUµ siqgurU iml pYNdw hY [ (gurU dy imlx nwl) ihrdy ivcoN du`K k`itAw jWdw hY, Btkxw dUr ho jWdI hY, Awqmk Awnµd pRwpq huMdw hY [ jyhVw BI mnu`K gurU dy hukm ivc hY, auh kdy du`K nhIN pWdw [3[
gurU dI rzw ivc nwm-AMimRq hY (jyhVw rzw ivc qurdw hY) auh Awqmk Afolqw ivc itk ky AMimRq pINdw hY [ ijnHW mnu`KW nUµ ieh AMimRq l`B ipAw, auhnW Awpxy AMdroN haumY dUr kr ky pIqw [
hy nwnk! gurU dI srn pY ky pRBU dw nwm ismrnw cwhIdw hY [ (ismrn dI brkiq nwl) sdw-iQr pRBU ivc myl ho jWdw hY [4[13[46[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0031.html

Guru Shabad:
isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
mnmuK krm kmwvxy ijau dohwgix qin sIgwru ]
syjY kMqu n AwveI inq inq hoie KuAwru ]
ipr kw mhlu n pwveI nw dIsY Gru bwru ]1]
BweI ry iek min nwmu iDAwie ]
sMqw sMgiq imil rhY jip rwm nwmu suKu pwie ]1] rhwau ]
gurmuiK sdw sohwgxI ipru rwiKAw aur Dwir ]
imTw bolih iniv clih syjY rvY Bqwru ]
soBwvMqI sohwgxI ijn gur kw hyqu Apwru ]2]
pUrY Bwig sqguru imlY jw BwgY kw audau hoie ]
AMqrhu duKu BRmu ktIAY suKu prwpiq hoie ]
gur kY BwxY jo clY duKu n pwvY koie ]3]
gur ky Bwxy ivic AMimRqu hY shjy pwvY koie ]
ijnw prwpiq iqn pIAw haumY ivchu Koie ]
nwnk gurmuiK nwmu iDAweIAY sic imlwvw hoie ]4]13]46]


----------

